# Travel Talk > Travel Gear and Gadgets >  In air wifi

## Travel2

Airlines hope wired skies take off

"As carriers nickel-and-dime their customers, its hard to believe they would offer a cool new amenity at no cost. But thats exactly whats happening. Several airlines with Wi-Fi-equipped airplanes are letting passengers try out the service for free."


What do you think? Will this plan work? Have you ever used wifi on a plane? Did it work well? Would it be worth paying for?

----------


## alop

I do not know what airlines offer Wi fi.

----------

